# HELP : Problème transfert musique iPod classic



## cflo (20 Novembre 2009)

Je possède un iPod classic 80G sur lequel je transfère mes morceaux manuellement depuis mon iMac.
Or, depuis les dernières synchro, les morceaux transférés sont amputés de quelques secondes à la fin. Je n'ai plus jamais un morceau en entier ! 
Sur iTunes, les morceaux sont bien complets. Et quand, je les transfère sur mon iPhone, ils arrivent bien entier.
Que se passe-t-il ? Avez-vous connu tel bug ???
Cela semble venir d'un souci iPod ou de compatibilité iPod/Nouvelle version iTunes.
iTunes s'est d'ailleurs bloqué à quelques reprises.
Avez-vous une solution ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.
Florent


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Novembre 2009)

ce problème est bien bizarre !

as-tu essayé de restorer ton iPod ?

Bonne chance !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2009)

[edit] Non, rien... [edit]


----------

